# JET 1220VS



## Randy_ (Feb 19, 2008)

We all knew it would be built sooner or later.  The only question was when.  Well it is here.......almost. 






Dallas, TX................................In Their Memory


----------



## edman2 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I've got the money in my pocket and nearly pulled the trigger on a Jet mini this week. I think I'll wait a few weeks and take a look.


----------



## wendell (Feb 19, 2008)

Ouch! I just bought the non-VS version of this lathe.

Wendell


----------



## Chuck Key (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> We all knew it would be built sooner or later.  The only question was when.  Well it is here.......almost.



It here now  Griz 1220 VS

Chuckie


----------



## holmqer (Feb 19, 2008)

Another question is can we upgrade a non VS to a VS?


----------



## leehljp (Feb 19, 2008)

Is this a single full range VS? Or Stepped VS?

Chuck Key, the one thing that bothers me about the Griz is that it is not full VS. It still requires 2 steps of belt changing to get the full range,  which I think misses the purpose of a VS. In making pens, I go from 300/400 to nearly 3000 and back with a step or two in between, depending on the need. On the Griz 1220 VS, you can't do this without changing belts.


----------



## bradbn4 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only one thing the grizzly version lacks - is indexing. 

Bradbn4 - having fun in Colorado


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> 
> It here now  Griz 1220 VS



Maybe and maybe not.  I seem to recall a rant recently about a company (which I think was Grizzly; but am not sure) that advertised and took orders for items that were not in stock for future delivery.  I wonder if there is anyone who actually has one of these lathes?  Where is our resident Grizzly expert when we need him??  

Frank:  You got any inside dope on these lathes??


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by holmqer_
> 
> Another question is can we upgrade a non VS to a VS?



JET will probably come out with a kit sooner or later; but it will probably be pricey!!  Maybe PSI will come out with one if they perceive enough demand.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leehljp_
> 
> Is this a single full range VS? Or Stepped VS?




I tried to get into the JET web site; but it is down for 24 hours for an update.  Can't be sure, of course; but for the price JET is charging for their new lathe, I'm guessing it is most likely that it is a 3 step VS lathe just like the old ones.

Notice the language in the Wood Magazine review.



> ...Jet will launch in March a variable-speed version of its 12-inch mini-lathe. This new lathe will be similar to Jet's current 12-inch lathe, but feature industry-leading *speed ranges*...


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bradbn4_
> 
> Only one thing the grizzly version lacks - is indexing......



Yeah; but the JET doesn't have outboard turning and its list price is $70 more than the Grizzly.  I suspect there will be a good market for both lathes.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to the information at this site, it is continuously variable: http://www.osolnikmachinery.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=648.


----------



## Chuck Key (Feb 19, 2008)

No light on the griz either   Indexing seems to be an important feature.  What are you all doing with indexing?

Chuckie


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Proud_Poppa_of_2_
> 
> .....According to the information at this site, it is continuously variable: http://www.osolnikmachinery.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=648



I did see that comment and almost posted it; but after rereading the original review I decided the Osolni comment was probably misleading and just careless use of the language.  I could be wrong, of course; but I suspect not.  I will put in a call to JET tomorrow and see what they have to say.


----------



## edman2 (Feb 20, 2008)

The last time I was in Grizzly in Springfield, they told me that the two lathes (page 126 of the new catalog) 12x20 and the 10x16 would not be in until the middle of April.


----------



## Mudder (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leehljp_
> 
> Is this a single full range VS? Or Stepped VS?
> 
> Chuck Key, the one thing that bothers me about the Griz is that it is not full VS. It still requires 2 steps of belt changing to get the full range,  which I think misses the purpose of a VS. In making pens, I go from 300/400 to nearly 3000 and back with a step or two in between, depending on the need. On the Griz 1220 VS, you can't do this without changing belts.




Hank;

The Jet 1014vs has a 3 step pulley system. I suspect this one will have it as well.


----------



## PaulStroik (Feb 21, 2008)

Contacted Osolnik (email) and Jettools (phone). Informed that the variable speed setup is the same as 1014vs. Belts are used. I did not get the specs on speed ranges. So the description on website is a bit deceiving. Not a major concern for me however. Just working at being patient until its arrival.

Good news is I was told my order could be filled (delivered) in as early as mid-late March based on my order date, which was two weeks ago.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just casually looked at the new line of smaller Grizzly lathes when I was last in Springfield, MO. They all looked like serious machines intended to capture a big part of the mini/midi market. I did not study features so cannot tell you if it indexes. I have had excellent luck with responses when I e-mail tech support with questions like that.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leehljp_
> 
> Is this a single full range VS? Or Stepped VS?
> 
> Chuck Key, the one thing that bothers me about the Griz is that it is not full VS. It still requires 2 steps of belt changing to get the full range,  which I think misses the purpose of a VS. In making pens, I go from 300/400 to nearly 3000 and back with a step or two in between, depending on the need. On the Griz 1220 VS, you can't do this without changing belts.



Hank, I believe "requires" is misleading. Like many other lathes (e.g. my Grizzly G0632, the expensive Powermatic VS, and others) the belt ranges permit full torque optimization within those ranges. Example, my G0632, an electronic VS, will go from 0 rpm to over 3000 in high range. It will go from 0 to about 1200 in low range. If I were to try turning a large bowl, like 12" at very low speed while in high range it might bog down. But, with the belt set to low range, you ain't gonna stop that hoss.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 21, 2008)

I guess I talked to a different JET technician than did Paul?  The guy I talked to said he had not even seen the new lathe yet and so was not familiar with it.  After some digging, he was able to come up with a manual for the lathe which may or may not be the final version.

On the 1220VS spec sheet it indicated the speed range was 200-4300 RPMs and was continuously variable.  OTOH, in looking through the manual, he said it was very clear that there were step pulleys on the motor and the spindle so it appears that some belt changing is required.     

I tried calling the local Rockler store as they sometimes get information from the sales reps that is not available to the general public; but, in this case they knew even less than I did.  Guess we will have to be patient for a while longer.

Paul:  I hope you do get your lathe soon; but my experience is that sometimes the vendor's promises for delivery dates are a little optimistic so don't be disappointed if you don't get your lathe as promised.






.........................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dallas, TX................................In Their Memory


----------



## leehljp (Feb 21, 2008)

CONTINUOUSLY VARIABLE SPEED:
http://woodworking.jettools.com/Products.aspx?nav=ByPart&ClassID=333132&Part=708375VS
JML-1014VSI:10"X14

Gotta get one - but have to wait until I retire / return to the States in three years!


----------

